# my girls



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

Just wanted to share a couple of new pictures of Ellie and Claire. They got their summer haircuts this weekend and were enjoying the evening in the back yard.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I like the face on your parti spoo. The girls look comfortable and happy


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Pretty girls. The parti looks like she has war paint on.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Your girls are dolls!*

Beautiful Poodles!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Your girls are VERY pretty!!


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

What a starting parti spoo! WOW!


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

I like the one where they're sitting together smiling at the camera. They look very happy!


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice words. They are very happy girls, they love playing together. My husband wanted to name my parti girl Bandit, but I wouldn't do it, it seemed like a boy name to me. But the mask does fit her personality, she's just a bit mischevious!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

awww i love your your parti looks like she's wearing a mask!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! I haven't seen those facial markings on a parti before! They're gorgeous!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Your girls are so pretty and I love the markings on your parti. She looks like she dipped her nose in white paint.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree Claire's markings on her face are really beautiful. Both of them are beauties.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

they look great - I am going to give Ginger and Teddy their summer haircuts today - bathed them yesterday!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very lovely ladies!! Love the practical haircuts for the warm weather too!


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Pretty, pretty girls!


----------

